# electrician looking for competent plumbers



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try asking family memebers, neighbors, and coworkers who they have used and if they would recommend them.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

contact these folks or one of these


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Check with the local Plumbing Supply house.. they know who to trust :thumbsup:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Put new seals under the toilets. If that doesnt work, call your local chamber of commerce for a reference.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

probably be helpful if you listed your town


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Would you necessarily need a plumber? What do the pumps pump...sewage, gray water, or storm water? In any case the wells could have just gone septic and need to be cleaned. You could do it for her and then charge the electrician's rate which is cheaper as we know.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Would you necessarily need a plumber? What do the pumps pump...sewage, gray water, or storm water? In any case the wells could have just gone septic and need to be cleaned. You could do it for her and then charge the electrician's rate which is cheaper as we know.


Hire a professional plumber . Not a Hack from Tucky, though !!!!:whistling2:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Gee, I dunno.......be a true brother and hire a Union Plumber, pay his rates and don't complain about the cost.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Since this thread was started in January I am sure the problem was fixed along time ago :laughing:


----------

